# Renting a car



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any of you guys know a place that will rent a car without a credit card. My wife has a debit through banamex she just never applied for a credit card through the bank. In the states I have used a debit card before but they put a hold on some money but that was not a problem. Any companies do the same here


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It sounds from your 2 posts like you are wanting to rent a car to drive to PV. Why not go by bus? It would be less expensive and less stress.


----------

